# Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?



## Pippo (15. März 2019)

*Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Hallo zusammen,

suche einen neuen Laptop für meine Freundin.

Vorgaben:
- 15,6"
- Festplattengröße unwichtig, aktuelle Sicherung von ihrem jetztigen Laptop umfasste 6gb 
- Anwendungen: Word, Powerpoint, Youtube
- Budget: am liebsten nicht großartig über 300€

Könnt ihr da was aktuelles empfehlen? 
Würde eigentlich gerne Neu kaufe, einfach um erstmal 2 Jahre ruhe zu haben... 
oder denkt ihr das macht keinen Sinn bei dem Budget?

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Philipp


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Also neue Notebooks zu dem Preispunkt sind echt problematisch. Da gibt es halt echt ausschließlich Billigschund. Langlebig wird das Gerät dann sicherlich nicht.
Auf der anderen Seite sind 300€ auch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt etwas knapp bemessen... vielleicht ein Refurbished-Gerät? Da kenne ich mich aber leider selber nicht aus.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> vielleicht ein Refurbished-Gerät? Da kenne ich mich aber leider selber nicht aus.


 Wenn es keine besonderen Designanforderungen gibt, könnte man einen refurbished Lenovo T 520 mit i5 nehmen.
Sehr gutes Bild und stabil bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Den RAM würde ich auf 6GB aufrüsten mit einem 4GB SO-DIMM.
2GB sind eingebaut.

Eine Dockingstation ist auch verfügbar bei Bedarf.


----------



## seahawk (15. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Das brauchbarste was mir einfällt: Lenovo Ideapad 330S-14IKB grau, Pentium Gold 4415U, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD (81F400R5GE) ab €' '349 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Das brauchbarste was mir einfällt: Lenovo Ideapad 330S-14IKB grau, Pentium Gold 4415U, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD (81F400R5GE) ab €'*'349 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Vorsicht vor den Billigteilen von Lenovo.
Die haben lange nicht die Qualität eines T500 oder ähnlichem, auch wenn sie schicker aussehen.
Und ich klimpere seit Jahren auf dem 520er rum.


----------



## fotoman (16. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r Word/Office, Budget 300â‚¬, Neu oder gebraucht..?*



Pippo schrieb:


> Würde eigentlich gerne Neu kaufe, einfach um erstmal 2 Jahre ruhe zu haben...


Gut, wenn es nur um Wegwerfware (*) geht, die nur zwei Jahre halten soll, kann man sowas machen. Mein Thinkpad x220 ist jetzt gut 7 Jahre alt und hält vermutlich nochmal so lange (falla er mir dann noch genügt).

Ohne Budget wird es halt schwer. Ich würde eher sowas nehmen, 5 Euro für den WIn 7 Sticker drauflegen, für 30€ die HDD selber gegen eine SSD tauschen und hätte hoffentlich viele Jahre Ruhe (die Qualität des Displays kann man sich ja vor dem Umbau schon ansehen):
Lenovo Thinkpad T530, 2429-J74
Der hier würde auch genügen
Lenovo ThinkPad T520 i5 2,4Ghz 4Gb  320GB Win7Pro 4243-VZL
scheint aber kein USB3 zu haben.

(*) Nicht, dass Neuware schlecht sein muss, auch nicht in dem Preisbereich. Aber bei einem PC/Laptop nur mit zwei Jahren zu rechnen wäre für mich nur bei extremen Nutzungsszenarien (z.B. Weltreise mit dem zelt, da wäre mir der Zustand der HW am Ende egal, so lange ich noch an die Daten komme) eine Option.


----------



## airXgamer (16. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

FHD, 8GB RAM, Win7 Pro, 4.Gen i5, leider Mängelexemplar (2.Wahl), aber der Preis ist heiß, insbesondere im Vergleich zu den älteren T520 und T530: Dell Latitude E6540 - 2.Wahl | LapStore.de

Falls der TE sich von den 15,6" lösen kann, gäbe es auch noch die Option T440s und T440p, die gibts auch unter 300 mit 8GB und nicht HD Schirm, dafür nur 14".


----------



## Pippo (16. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Ich weiß das Budget ist extrem knapp, dafür muss der Laptop aber eigentlich auch nur Word und Youtube bewältigen können .

Das Lenovo Ideapad 330S-14IKB ist ihr leider zu klein, 15,6" muss es sein...

Und die ganzen alten Lenovos sagen ihr leider nicht zu, hübsch muss es halt auch noch sein .

Das mit den 2 Jahren ruhe war erstmal auf den Neukauf bezogen wegen der Garantie und Gewährleistung,
etwas länger wie 2 Jahre sollte der Laptop schon halten .

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Idepad 330? LENOVO IdeaPad 330, Notebook, A4 Prozessor, 4 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD, Radeon R3, Platinum Grey — MediaMarkt
Oder der Dell, der hat wenigstens noch ne SSD, zwar etwas über Budget, aber naja... DELL Inspiron 3582, Notebook, Pentium(R) Silver Prozessor, 4 GB RAM, 128 GB SSD, Intel(R) UHD-Grafik 605, Schwarz — MediaMarkt


----------



## airXgamer (16. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Das Gerät mit dem A4 AMD Prozessor kannst du vergessen, 4GB RAM, HDD, HD Bildschirm, damit sind eigentlich schon alle Ausschlusskriterien erreicht. Noch dazu ist die CPU langsam und hat nur 2 Threads.

Der Pentium N5000 aus dem anderen Gerät kann zwar mit den CPUs der vorgeschlagenen gebraucht PCs wenigstens einigermaßen mithalten und das Notebook hat einen FHD Bildschirm,  mich würde der unterdimensionierte RAM mit seinen 4GB stören, je nach Nutzungsverhalten kann man aber damit klar kommen, aber optimal ist das nicht. (Mein Pc lastet gerade im Office-Leerlauf 4,4GB von 16GB aus, wobei ich zugeben muss momentan ca. 90 Tabs im Firefox offen zu haben.)


----------



## seahawk (16. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Ich habe ein Tablett / 2 in 1 mit dem N4200 und Office und Youtube gehen darauf. Viel mehr allerdings auch nicht.  In 15.6 Zoll also: 

z.B. (ggf- auf 8GB aufrüsten)

Acer Aspire 3 A315-31-P72U ab €' '349 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS F540LA-DM1069T ab €' '349 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn man auf ein FHD Display verzichten kann
HP 250 G6 silber, Pentium N4200, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD ab €' '339 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man auf ein FHD Display verzichten kann
> HP 250 G6 silber, Pentium N4200, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD ab €'*'339 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Die Auflösung ist aber schon gruselig.
Und lange hält das Billig HP-Gedöhns sicher nicht bei der schlechten Verarbeitung und den Billigmaterialien.

Die Garantie von HP ist auch nur ein Jahr.
Die SSD ist mickerig, die könnte man tauschen bei Bedarf.


----------



## fotoman (17. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r Word/Office, Budget 300â‚¬, Neu oder gebraucht..?*



Pippo schrieb:


> Und die ganzen alten Lenovos sagen ihr leider nicht zu, hübsch muss es halt auch noch sein


Dann kauf ihr halt ein paar schöne Aufkleber dazu:
Lenovo ThinkPad T530 Aufkleber Schutz Folie Design: Amazon.de: Elektronik
(nein, ich finde sie nicht schön, musst Du halt andere suchen).
Bei etwas Creativität kannst Du die auch mit einerm Bild von euch zweien selber machen.



Pippo schrieb:


> etwas länger wie 2 Jahre sollte der Laptop schon halten


Und gernau das kann man bei den Billiggeräten halt anzweifeln, wenn sie intensiv (nahezu täglich) genutzt werden und nicht nur für die Geburtstagseinladung und die Steuererkläreung.

Von den ganzen Neugeräten würde ich am Ehensten noch den 330S mit Pentium Gold 4415U kaufen, wenn er denn hübsch genug ist. Da kann man wenigstens davon ausgehen, dass er für zwei Jahre Nutzung ausgelegt ist und man sich im zweiten Jahr nicht mit der Beweislastumkehr des Händelers herum schlagen muss.

Wobei ich zu einem vorherigen Besuch im Elektronikmarkt eurer Wahl raten würde. Ich komme bei weitem nicht mit allen neumodischen Tastaturen zurecht. Die Tastatur meines x220 ist mir immer noch viel lieber die wie des HP Elitebook G840 G5, den ich beruflich nutze(n muss).


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (17. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*



Pippo schrieb:


> [...]Und die ganzen alten Lenovos sagen ihr leider nicht zu, hübsch muss es halt auch noch sein .[...]



Dann mach ihr klar, dass das halt nicht geht. Ich hätte auch gerne einen Dell Latitude, am besten kostenlos, aber das geht halt nicht. Schlimmer noch: gerade billigste Produkte werden häufig durch Konststoffflankierungen "aufgehübscht", um gerade solche Käufer anzusprechen. Ich weiß, "Funktionalität über Schönheit" ist eine Philosophie, mit der gerade Frauen im Regelfall weniger anfangen können, aber ein Thinkpad, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht schön ist, ist hier die absolute Vernunftslösung. Denn die Plastikbomber leben halt in der Regel nicht sonderlich lange. Frag sie halt, was ihr wichtiger ist: farbiger Kunststoff oder ein Gerät, was auch in ein paar Jahren noch angeschaltet werden kann.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## seahawk (18. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Ist auch übertrieben. Ich vermute ja mal dass es ein Wohnungslaptop wird, da haben billige Asus Netbooks (1. Generation - "ich will etwas in Weiß für 300 Euro") bei einigen weiblichen Bekannten 5-7 Jahre gehalten und wurden nur ersetzt weil sie nun nicht einmal mehr Youtube schafften.


----------



## Pippo (18. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten erstmal .

seahawk hat es ganz gut erfasst, es ist ein Wohnungslaptop. Der wird nichtmal jeden Tag genutzt. Sie muss ab und an eben Briefe oder paar Dokumente erstellen.
Nebenher sollte es halt noch für Youtube reichen.

Mit nem alten Thinkpad kann sie sich leider nicht anfreunden, mir wäre es auch lieber! Ich hab in 2-3 Jahren dann wieder nen ranzigen Laptop an der Backe..

Der HP 250 G6 wäre gar keine schlechte Wahl, bis jetzt hatte Sie auch kein FHD Display. Die SSD würde ewig reichen... wie gesagt, jetztiges Backup nach 4 Jahren nutzung unter 6gb...

Ich habe wohl etwas zuviel erwartet, für den Preis muss man wohl schon ordentlich Abstriche machen. 
Aber es sind ja schon paar vernünftige Vorschläge dabei, die ich mir mal genauer ansehen werde, villeicht
finde ich den ein oder anderen auch im Laden zum testen.


----------



## fotoman (19. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*



Pippo schrieb:


> seahawk hat es ganz gut erfasst, es ist ein Wohnungslaptop. Der wird nichtmal jeden Tag genutzt. Sie muss ab und an eben Briefe oder paar Dokumente erstellen.


das ist ja das tolle daran, Du (bzw. ihr) könnte und müsst selber entscheiden. Meine Schwester nutzt ihren 17" Laptop auch nur stationär in der Wohnung, trotzdem wird er täglich genutzt und dabei mehrmals auf und zu geklappt. Klar sollte das auch ein Gerät für 300€ viele Jahre durchhalten, ob das aber die >10k  wirklich übersteht, wird sich zeigen.



Pippo schrieb:


> Mit nem alten Thinkpad kann sie sich leider nicht anfreunden, mir wäre es auch lieber! Ich hab in 2-3 Jahren dann wieder nen ranzigen Laptop an der Backe..


Nur mal so:
die Geräte haben alle nur FullHD Displays, das schafft ein Pentium Gold 4415U bei aktuellen Codecs zur Not auch kopmplett per Software. Der ist nämlich ansatzweise so schnell (oder langsam) wie ein 8 Jahre alter i5-2520M.  Bis einschl. mp4 schafft auch die alte IGP alles in HW, was der 4415U zusätzlich kann, musst Du halt nachsehen.



Pippo schrieb:


> Der HP 250 G6 wäre gar keine schlechte Wahl


Du wolltest doch etwas zukunftssicher kaufen, um nicht "in 2-3 Jahren dann wieder nen ranzigen Laptop an der Backe" zu haben. 80% mehr Singlekern-Leistung und 30-40% mehr Multikern-Liestung (4415U zu N4200) sind für mich bei Geräten, die schon kaum Leistung haben, recht viel.


----------



## seahawk (19. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Wie wäre es damit : Lenovo Ideapad 330S-15IKB grau, Pentium Gold 4415U, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD ab €'*'374 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

ggf. noch 4GB nachrüsten und gut

Test Lenovo IdeaPad 330S-15IKB (i5-8250U, UHD620) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests



Wenn das zu teuer ist, ist der gerade ziemlich günstig für die Ausstattung:

Lenovo Ideapad 320-15IAP schwarz, Pentium N4200, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD ab €' '349 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pippo (29. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Danke, das 330s sieht ja ganz gut aus.
Bei  notebooksbilliger ist ja jetzt auch sale.
Da will ich zuschlagen. 

Wie sieht denn das hier im Vergleich  zum 330s aus, kann es sein das der n5000 trotz  4 kernen am ende weniger Leistung  bringt wie der 4415?

Asus VivoBook F507MA-EJ181 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Pippo (30. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Das wäre  das 330s mit dem 4415u. 
Bei beiden könnte ich ja dann noch  auf 8gb ram aufrüsten  wenn nötig.

Lenovo Ideapad 330S-15IKB 81F500C1GE bei notebooksbilliger.de

Komme nur mit den ganzen Benchmarks  nicht  so klar welcher cpu jetzt  wirklich besser ist, bzw. welches Gesamtpaket  .

Wäre  sehr froh wenn da mal jemand kurz  drüber  schauen  könnte welcher der beiden  besser geeignet  wäre 

Das 330s kostet  mit Rabatt  315 und das vivobook 265€


----------



## facehugger (30. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Wenn deine Herzensdame eh bloss mit dem Lappi surft und in Word rumtippelt, würde auch das günstigere Gerät gut langen.

Da brauchste auch nicht großartig Benches zu schaun Schneller ist der neue auf jeden Fall. 4GB Ram dazu und deine Lady wird glücklich sein und du hast deine Ruhe...

Verschönern kann die den sich selbst, hat meine bessere Hälfte auch “hinbekommen“. Kaputt gehn kann dir/euch übrigens jedes Nootebook, egal was du bezahlst. War letztens erst im Bekanntenkreis, das Teil hat deutlich über 1000€ bei Anschaffung gekostet. Knapp über Garantie muss jetzt die Platine getauscht werden, dafür darf derjenige jetzt dein Budget ausgeben.

 Er denkt drüber nach...

Gruß


----------



## Pippo (30. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Danke für  die schnelle  Antwort .
Klar Probleme  kann man mit jedem Laptop haben, ist immer ärgerlich...

Dann wird  es wohl eher der asus + 4gb ram.
Aber interessieren würde  mich trotzdem  welcher  der CPUs  schneller ist, oder kann man das so einfach  nicht sagen da es auf die Anwendung  ankommt?


----------



## seahawk (30. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*

Der Pentium 4415U ist schneller weil er halt ein Kaby Lake Chip ist, der technisch mit den Core i3-i7 der 7X00 Serie identisch ist. Der N5000 ist ein SOC der Gemini-Lake-Plattform und basiert auf der Atom Architektur, nicht der Core Architektur. Der Unterschied ist allerdings nicht gravierend und beide reichen für die angedachte Nutzung aus.


----------



## fotoman (30. März 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Word/Office, Budget 300€, Neu oder gebraucht..?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wenn deine Herzensdame eh bloss mit dem Lappi surft und in Word rumtippelt, würde auch das günstigere Gerät gut langen.
> 
> Da brauchste auch nicht großartig Benches zu schaun


Beim n5000 zu 4415U dürfte das stimmen. Auch surfen hat nichts mehr mit reiner Textanzeige zu tun. Je nach Browser dürfte auch dort der n5000 bedeutend mehr Schwuppdizität haben wie der n4200.

Auf Grund des Displays würde ich trotzdem den Idepad 330S nehmen. U.U. ist aber die Speicherkapazität hier wichtiger.

Ich weiss halt nur, wie ich Videos an meinem Laptop schaue und warum ich mich deshalb schon vor >7 Jahren für ein IPS Display entschieden habe. Zum ASUS finde ich auf die Schnelle keinen Test. Die Tests von anderen 15" Asus Notebooks mit TN-Panel auf notebookcheck sehen nicht gerade toll aus, falls man doch mal schräg vor dem Laptop sitzt (was beim Arbeiten wohl nur selten vorkommt).


----------

